# SGD120k - good enough to survive?



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I am looking for opinion,
1. If Gross 120k SGD is enough to survive for family with kids 4 & 6 in Singapore. 
2. how much is the TAX in Singapore 
3. expenses in govt school.


----------



## ebiburger (Oct 20, 2012)

Some of the factors you should consider

Rent: $2.5k - $3k/mth for a HDB apartment, $3.5k-$7k/mth for a condo(depending on location and which condo)

Transport: $300 / mth for public transport. A car would cost much more

Insurance: Health insurance for your whole family would be about $2000 for the whole year. Get the local ones, would be much cheaper and would be sufficient for your stay in SG.

Food expenses: $1000 - $1500 /mth, depending on whether you would dine out often.

School fees: govt fees for foreigners is about $200-300/mth for primary schools

So yes, considering you will earn about $10k per month, it should be enough for you to survive and do with some savings unless you are planning on renting a car/ getting a car, which is very costly in Singapore.

Tax rates in Singapore can be found from IRAS's website


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ebiburger said:


> Some of the factors you should consider
> 
> Rent: $2.5k - $3k/mth for a HDB apartment, $3.5k-$7k/mth for a condo(depending on location and which condo)
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, that was quite useful.

My company pays Insurance and Annual bonus outside this 120k. 

I was wondering why manager cautioned saying Family with 2 kids could be challanging. It seems he might be refering to Condo+ Intl School. But if I m fine with HDB+Govt school, its no a bad deal then.


----------



## ebiburger (Oct 20, 2012)

Yup, that's right. Condo and International School fees actually forms bulk of the expenses for expats who come to Singapore. And most expats choose to opt for condos too. 

It's also good that your company pays for your insurance too. If your spouse and your children's insurance are covered by the company, then it would be even better. Otherwise, you might have to get one for them.

Also, do take note about the schools that you want to enroll your children into. Some local schools are actually quite popular and priority are given to Singaporeans. Also, renting a place near the school and your workplace would mean convenience for you and your kids. MRT is a good way of transport so it is a bonus if the rented house is within walking distance from a MRT station


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep - company policy covers for Family Insurance.

And exactly, My priority is to find a HDB near Good Local School & MRT, even if MRT is a bit far from Office location, i wouldnt mind. 

Rent: 3k
Food: 1.5k
School: 1k
Communication: 0.5k ? (TV+DSL+Mobile)
Others:1k
================
=7k pm expense

My friend there said TAX about 10% (could be less for Family with KIds)

10k*90%-7k = 2k in hand should be good estimate?


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

The challenge will be looking government schools for kids. My wife had called about 20-30 schools for my two daughters last year when we arrived Singapore. We finally found one in Tampines.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

dvdlin said:


> The challenge will be looking government schools for kids. My wife had called about 20-30 schools for my two daughters last year when we arrived Singapore. We finally found one in Tampines.



After browsing over the weekend, now that's my main worry too.

Local School admission system is not very clear to me yet, probably lowest priority given to Intl Students, i need to find more on the language thing also - they seem to require kids to learn Malay/Chinese/Tamil.

Besides, i just discovered for Primary 1, kids need to 6+ (my daughter will be 5 yr 11 month on Jan2013) so probably she wont be eligible for admission to Primary1.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry to put a bit of a dent in your excitement....

I don't actually think you will enjoy Singapore with120k 

Most likely you will not get into a local school...as they give priority to locals, then PR's and then maybe you.....

Depends where you come from. If you come from Western Europe/USA and want to have a remotely similar standard as at home (assuming that you have a decent standard of living there) with some going out, holidays abroad, visiting family etc. then you will be one UNHAPPY CAMPER if you (have to) live in Singapore with 120k....

I would seriously recommend to reconsider...or negotiate a higher package


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Lenochka said:


> sorry to put a bit of a dent in your excitement....
> 
> I don't actually think you will enjoy Singapore with120k
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. Point taken, School makes the difference - I will try push it up by 18~24k (thats school cost - i found for Intl Schools, although my kid wont be eligible for P1 until 2014 Jan), if i manage to get local school thru MOE, then it will be bonus - exam is on Oct 2013 i suppose.

I dont travel that much (nor home sick). i think i will survive with 140k. Lets see


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not sure what it is for you....but I would not uproot my family and move across half the planet just to survive.....:focus:

anyway, your call...just want to make sure that you do not end up like lots of other folks who come here...and then need to scrap every single dollar as it has become really really expensive in Singapore...!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

With local school and HDB you will manage well. Enroll your children in any local school with vacancies - and transfer later if necessary (standard in these schools is recommendable). 

Yes, a HDB living environment provides convenient amenities (Post Office, banks, wet market, supermarkets, malls or hardware stores etc generally walking distance) and kind neighbours creating a very livable community.

Once you have taken care of your major expenses: school and accommodations, public transportation (taxi, train,bus) is affordable for apparent distance travels. 

Grocery shopping choices range from wet markets, supermarkets, specialty hypermarkets and foreign supermarkets and prices vary accordingly. Dining out at restaurants might be a costly experience- a hit and miss -- sometimes disappointed when ambiance and quality do not reflect price. Dining out at food courts and hawker centers is a daily existence for locals, and is economical-take your time to find a right mix.

Notice that on PH and weekends, many Singaporean and expatriates depart for West Malaysia peninsula or its islands in droves by air or land transport (crowding the port entry points)- for entertainment or shopping indulging in inflation comparably less than 50% Singapore.

Regardless of pay 100k or 140k you will find Singapore vibrancy a truly unique exposure. Enjoy our island and its people.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

@lorgnette

All true....and I fully agree !

Just want to make sure that the expectations are
Managed....there are lots of expats around who did 
Not do their homework properly....or have been misinformed... 
And are now here scrambling for every cent....
Not enjoying themselves at all :-(


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Timing: Without doubt, timing is crucial in registration. Ask around, few school administrators are flexible and accept students in mid term. Advise that you enroll kids as soon as you arrive, at a lower primary level. When new year starts, they will be ready to move forward with their newly- made classmates. 

Choices: With young children, HDB is a wise choice. Condos around the island have a mandated policy: different days monthly indoor and outdoor fogging-might cause eye or skin irritation or breathing issues. Depending on wind conditions, sometimes it takes a few days for fumigation to pass away completely.

Commutes: There are a few popular schools in favourite districts along the East Coast. Depending location of your workplace, E.C buses are more convenient than train services--with efficient direct services plying central business routes. With numerous one way streets, often there is a bus stop in front of office building either at departure or destination making daily commutes highly accommodating and pleasurable. Without bias, if you adapt to early morning riser/ commuter before peaks, bus and train services are comfortable with a full choice of seats and a handful passengers.

Cards: Tailored for the masses, get a easylink credit card which allows you to top up at well situated located machines- and making bus/train commutes at lower rates plus forgoing the "exact change" habit.

Anyway, enjoy a smoothly patterned lifestyle in Singapore.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Timing: Without doubt, timing is crucial in registration. ...
> 
> Choices: With young children, HDB is a wise choice. Condos around the island have a mandated policy: .....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips... 

If I get thru this offer, I wont be there until Dec2012, and My kid will still be under 6 Jan 2013 (i think, age-wise she fails to qualify for P1 as per MOE rule), is there any Local school which starts K-1,2 & continues P1-onwards.

I have searched a bit, found *Blanagh Rise Primary *is the nearest to my Office. Other options I am considering *St. Margaret *near mount emily Park and *lakeside primary *near Jurong lake, *Fairfield methodist primary *on Dover road. Any idea on how easy/difficult getting into these schools.

My office location Labrador Park MRT, so anywhere near Orange Circle-line MRT will be convenient for me. But since my wife takes full-time care of Kids my preference is to find Kids school within walking distance from HDB/Condo, even if it takes me extra travel effort to office. So school admission remains top on my agenda followed by search for nearby Condo/HDB.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Once confirmed on the role, call ahead to a few primary schools/ kindergarten administrators and request appointments to visit after your arrival. Rather than depend on stranger's recommendations, you might prefer to visit each institution to sense a right feel- in environment or mix of kids/teachers or language choices rather than distance from work (as you could always commute earlier from home*). 

You will have less issues with attendance if you find a favourable place.

Once school is fixed, proceed to finding a HDB within the vicinity.

It is not absolutely valuable to have HDB, school and work along Circle line. Singapore is small and distance is relative. Getting a HDB with desired facilities or services is a priority over distance to work (so your wife with two kids could accommodate daily needs easily within walking distance). 

Crucial that school located close to accommodations for ease and a school bus availability option if needed.

*MRT is promoting early pre-peak travel; offers considerable discount for these commuters.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, don't mind me to jump in.


St Margaret and Fairfield Mt are quite a famous school. Not easy to get it.

If yoi have zoom in your location of stay, can look at nearer school from your apt.

Btw, what year is your 6 year born? If 2006, it's time to enroll to promary on 2013. If 2007, means K2 next year. There are many community runs kindergarten in all estate


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi, don't mind me to jump in.
> 
> St Margaret and Fairfield Mt are quite a famous school. Not easy to get it.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, u r most welcome. I think i saw u in Oz forum too.

Yep we r planning K2 for her (Born 2007 Feb), so I guess we will have sometime to get her ready to face the competition for P1 admission 2014. And infact St Margaret is on top of our list. And i m browsing affordable HDB/Condos availability around these schools.

btw, do u kno if local schools waive Mother tounge language (ours is none of Chinese/Malay/Tamil) from entry test


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Hey mate, u r most welcome. I think i saw u in Oz forum too.
> 
> Yep we r planning K2 for her (Born 2007 Feb), so I guess we will have sometime to get her ready to face the competition for P1 admission 2014. And infact St Margaret is on top of our list. And i m browsing affordable HDB/Condos availability around these schools.
> 
> btw, do u kno if local schools waive Mother tounge language (ours is none of Chinese/Malay/Tamil) from entry test


Hey mate!
Haha, yup, but I am still in SG now 

AFAIK, no entry test to any govt school. The enrollment goes by stages, and for non citizen, all will go on the last stage. There's actually no competition for Primary school enrollment, it's more by luck for non citizen, since selection goes by balloting.

As for the mother tongue, I am not really sure about it. To what i know, 2nd language is kinda compulsory. There are more options than the 3 languages, but not available in all school. You might need to send your kids to additional class on Saturday. I know one of my colleagues from Bangladesh sent his son for such Saturday lesson for the Banggali language. Also I saw in 2 Pri School near my apt conducting Hindi (can't remember what the other school offer)
I'd suggest you to contact MOE on this 2nd language matter


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hey mate!
> Haha, yup, but I am still in SG now
> 
> AFAIK, no entry test to any govt school. The enrollment goes by stages, and for non citizen, all will go on the last stage. There's actually no competition for Primary school enrollment, it's more by luck for non citizen, since selection goes by balloting.



Balloting ! 
So there is nothin like selection by catchment area as in Oz.

btw, if I may ask - SG already have great living, wht attracts u to Oz. I think Oz tax is higher than SG. So purchase power shud be higher in SG I suppose for the same salary.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> Balloting !
> So there is nothin like selection by catchment area as in Oz.
> 
> btw, if I may ask - SG already have great living, wht attracts u to Oz. I think Oz tax is higher than SG. So purchase power shud be higher in SG I suppose for the same salary.


There was this catchment area system, but that doesn't apply to non-citizen with effect from 2013. Too bad.

That's why I'd suggest to not to put too high expectation. However, there are many second tier school too to consider beside the top notch ones. Some of this 2nd tier school had high scoring students.

As for my case looking at OZ, i'll PM u for that.


----------

